# Ancient Shark



## Deicide

I was searching around and found this, Megalodon shark it was 80 feet long







heres some links if you want to read more on it.

http://english.pravda.ru/science/19/94/378...2063_shark.html

http://www.paleodirect.com/meg1.htm


----------



## JesseD

holy sh*t!!!

7 times bigger than a Great White?!?!?!


----------



## Deicide

Yea its pretty crazy stuff, i looking at all these Prehistoric sharks some of them are pretty awsome looking


----------



## JesseD

yea!

i cant believe that a shark tooth is worth $1950

i wish i found one of those suckers


----------



## Deicide

ahaha yeah i wish i found a couple


----------



## Deicide

This shark is pretty crazy lookin

Helicoprion
Helicoprion lived about 250 million years ago. It belongs to a group of early sharks whose jaws evolved an elaborate buzz saw-like tooth whorl composed of successively larger replacement teeth, each one fixed to the tooth in front, forming an ever-growing spiral with the earliest (smallest) teeth at its center. This structure may have been used to injure or disable prey, which the shark could then eat at leisure. Helicoprion may have reached lengths over 10 feet, but many of its relatives were smaller and had less impressive tooth spirals.


----------



## Innes

Interesting


----------



## Deicide

If anyone has links pics or info feel free to share!


----------



## pcrose

sweet


----------



## thePACK

JesseD said:


> yea!
> 
> i cant believe that a shark tooth is worth $1950
> 
> i wish i found one of those suckers


 i have a great white tooth..its my one of my prize items...an ex g.f brought one for me from s.africa...


----------



## Polypterus

I Always got a kick out of this Early shark








Orthacanthus, Freshwater swamp dwelling shark,
can only hope somewhere there still around.


----------



## RhomZilla

Dang, I've always imagined how the world would still be if we had those monsters still iving in the past.


----------



## Innes

Polypterus said:


> I Always got a kick out of this Early shark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orthacanthus, Freshwater swamp dwelling shark,
> can only hope somewhere there still around.


 nice







got any more?


----------



## Death in #'s

dam thats a sweet shark


----------



## smb

RhomZilla said:


> Dang, I've always imagined how the world would still be if we had those monsters still iving in the past.










A lot less people here now, I know that.









Great links guys.


----------



## Polypterus

> Dang, I've always imagined how the world would still be if we had those monsters still iving in the past.


Always a chance those Monsters MAY be living with us,








Never forget the Coelacanth








proof nothing about the sea is fully known, It was not untill
1997 that the Indonesian Coelacanth was discovered to science,
If it took that long to find what is a most distinctive fish, who knows
what other great finds are out their waiting to be discovered,
Keeps me awake at night, so many fishies so few Known,
So little time to learn about them all


----------



## Innes

Polypterus said:


> Dang, I've always imagined how the world would still be if we had those monsters still iving in the past.
> 
> 
> 
> Always a chance those Monsters MAY be living with us,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never forget the Coelacanth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> proof nothing about the sea is fully known, It was not untill
> 1997 that the Indonesian Coelacanth was discovered to science,
> If it took that long to find what is a most distinctive fish, who knows
> what other great finds are out their waiting to be discovered,
> Keeps me awake at night, so many fishies so few Known,
> So little time to learn about them all
Click to expand...

 again I find myself facinated with the suprise you offer


----------



## Deicide

Here's a pic of the Megalodon's jaw, imagine that thing comming after you!


----------



## Deicide

forgot the pic


----------



## Deicide

hears 2 Megalodon teeth compared to the moderen day Great white sharks in the middle


----------



## black_bullet

I used to have a Megalodon tooth, and will get another one soon. Pretty wicked considering mine was a "small" tooth and it was like the size of my hand. If ya want to collect fossilized shark teeth, www.sharksteeth.com has some good stuff


----------

